# [Anfänger-Hilfe] Ebene verkleinern



## Veränderung (5. Mai 2004)

Ich habe zwei Bilder in Photoshop. In einem habe ich eine Ebene, die ich in das andere Bild kopiert habe. In dem anderen Bild ist das kopierte Stück aber ziemlich groß. Meine schlaue Frage: Wie verkleinere ich die Ebene?


----------



## root_alpha (5. Mai 2004)

Hi@Veränderung

Strg+T / Werkzeug Transformieren










ps. Handbuch lesen


----------



## Veränderung (5. Mai 2004)

Dankeschön.


----------

